
Show HN: Bare Product –– Discover MRR, Revenue, Users, etc. From Open Startups - hosshams
http://bareproduct.com/
======
nb1
I really like this concept as I've typically found this data extremely
difficult to find. Traffic data is a little easier with tools like SimilarWeb
and SEMRush, but finding verified revenue data is difficult. Here are a few
questions/comments that I had at first glance:

1) The site went down after I tried to login.

2) Can anyone submit data? Do they have to have a source?

3) It would be helpful to have filters for viewing the data.

4) You could consider adding a box for categories that the users could input.
For example, you could have users select web apps as a category.

5) Personally, I'd have hesitations about submitting my data. You might get
more data if users could submit under a general category or psuedonym, without
disclosing the name of their business to the public.

Hope this helps!

------
hosshams
Hey everyone,

Today, I'm launching [http://bareproduct.com](http://bareproduct.com) as the
second product of my challenge to launch 12 startups in 12 months. I developed
it over the last couple weeks and populated it with some data to be ready for
launch day.

Bare Product is a place for brave makers to share numbers behind their
products, and a source for curious people to follow a journey of success or
failure. Of course you can find those numbers scattered around the web, but it
wouldn't be nicer to have a single source for such information?

Do you have a website and you are open enough to share some private numbers?
Go ahead and submit some of your interesting numbers. Also, You can generate
few visitors regularly.

So, what do you guys think? Will be a place you like to share and follow
numbers?

------
lettergram
The website is down when I try to visit it

~~~
hosshams
Sorry about that. Sometimes, it's down for a minute or two. Not sure why this
happens; shared hosting.

